# pictipennis ootheca



## Peloquin (Dec 5, 2005)

How long should one take to hatch?

I've had one now for quite a few weeks. It's in my invert roon at a temp of around 75. So far, I think it's been there for about 7 weeks but I'm not sure. May be a bit either side.


----------



## Peloquin (Dec 7, 2005)

Someone must have an idea.............anyone.....?????


----------



## ellroy (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm not really sure and had trouble getting the same info for my C.gemmatus ooths. Was told about 3 weeks but it has been nearly 4 so far.

Alan


----------



## Vlodek (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi There,

My ootheca Creoboter Elongata hatched after exactly 30 days. Temperature 85F, humidity 65-75% and light misting water every 3 days.


----------



## Peloquin (Dec 10, 2005)

Cheers folks. Just upped the temp a bit. I'll see what that does.


----------

